
Show HN: NET Core for CPanel (NexusCore) - las3r
As .NET Core (dotnet core) is slowly gaining traction under startups and larger entities I decided to build a plugin for the well-known hosting control panel cPanel (or WHM).<p>My personal belief is that .NET Core is a great investment for companies, and I want to help out the ecosystem by providing an easy way for companies to host their .net core applications without having to do all the plumbing themselves.<p>NexusCore is targetted at (shared) webhosting companies, developers, enthusiasts and other people who love .net core.<p>This plugin (NexusCore) allows you to set up .NET Core hosting packages within the hosting panel, basically allowing you to host the LAMP-stack for customers as well as .NET Core accounts. As I&#x27;m a developer, it also helps me host small web apps for clients.<p>NexusCore is available in a freemium license model, you can host up to 5 accounts with the free license (forever), and if you need more clients we offer premium licenses.<p>Note: I&#x27;m not affiliated with Microsoft and&#x2F;or cPanel Inc but a third party developer sharing my love for the .net core product lines.<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;nexuscore.io" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;nexuscore.io</a>
======
bishala
This feature set looks amazing!
[https://applications.cpanel.net/listings/view/NexusCore-
NET-...](https://applications.cpanel.net/listings/view/NexusCore-NET-Core-for-
cPanelWHM)

~~~
las3r
Thank you! I hope you'll be trying it out!

------
las3r
If anyone has questions or wants to know more, you can ask me anything!

------
theqult
You just changed my life

~~~
las3r
Awesome, happy I found someone that can use the product. What are you planning
on using it for?

